# My RStones Experience



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I really like the software. The only drawback I'm having is the fill feature. It does great outlines. But the fill feature is not so great. Anyone have an easier way of filling designs with rstones? For example, if there is a slanted line like the number 7. it fills the top part of the 7 fine because the line is straight, but the bottom portion is really rugged and alot of manipulation has to be done. Island fill is ok, but then it wont fill the entire design. I have tons of designs for gymnastics (gymnasts on the beam, bars, etc, and when I fill them, you can even make out what they are, I try to change the spacing, but that does noting b/c it's the edges that are not defined.....Any ideas?


----------



## robi1011 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jasmynn! I too have the Rstones software and share the similar dilemma when trying to fill. Any resolution yet?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Great. I bought it because I thought all those kinds of issues had been addressed and taken care of. Hopefully, I didn't just waste $50.


----------



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

If to use Island fill it will be much more 7-like. Island fill with several Depth.
By the way, macromanster offers one more great macros for Corel, this is LED Tool. With this LED Tools Auto-Maching button you can create just fine number 7 or what ever you like. Great tool, and reasonable price. Learn the LED tool features, they are better sometimes.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, I took a look at it, will give it a try.


----------

